# First Macro Shots C&C



## dak1b (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello All!

Here are my first water drop macro shots. :blushing: First shot is no dye. Second shot I changed WB to tustgen and the last shot I used dye. 

Lens used: Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM

C&C Welcome!:thumbup:

1)






2)





3)


----------



## dak1b (Jan 24, 2010)

any suggestions? I know the background is a little distracting. next shot I will take background out.


----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2010)

The focus and depth of field look good on all three of these shots - so there is little to worry about in those departments. However there are two major distractions - the first is the background (as you noted) and the best way to lose that is to move it further away from the drop (subject) or move the drop closer to the camera so that the background is removed. You say you will remove the background in later shots and I hope its by this method - selective background removal in editing can take a lot of time and requires skill to do well in editing - its far quicker just to move the drop and take the shot right in camera. 

Also each shot appears to have a diferent tilt to it which is leading me to think that these were taken without a tripod?

As for colours another method you can use (if you have an offcamera flash or one where you can adjust the head angle) is to fire the flash onto a coloured paper surface and then reflect the light off that and onto the drop. Along with white balance and dye its a good way of getting different colours into the shot.

Also do have a try playing with milk intead of water - it gives a very different result.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 26, 2010)

Overread said:


> The focus and depth of field look good on all three of these shots - so there is little to worry about in those departments. However there are two major distractions - the first is the background (as you noted) and the best way to lose that is to move it further away from the drop (subject) or move the drop closer to the camera so that the background is removed. You say you will remove the background in later shots and I hope its by this method - selective background removal in editing can take a lot of time and requires skill to do well in editing - its far quicker just to move the drop and take the shot right in camera.
> 
> Also each shot appears to have a diferent tilt to it which is leading me to think that these were taken without a tripod?
> 
> ...



i'll try the milk shots very soon :mrgreen:


----------

